# Creating a posterboard sign via Dye Sub transfer



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

I have a bit of a dilemma here i need some help with,

So I have a friend who wanted me to make him some large format signs to have on display for an event, and I said id see if i can help him.

The signs he wants to make are 16 x 24, I was wondering if any of you had ever tried heat pressing a sublimation transfer onto poster board. 

If so, what is the best type of posterboard or signage material to sublimate onto, i know this isnt the typical method of application but if i can make it work id like to.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

If Not polyester it will not work. PM me for a different way.


----------



## Talon (May 14, 2015)

They sell films that are essentially a subbable sticker you can sub onto that you can stick onto the board. Vinyl would be cheaper and much better for UV if you're doing it outside.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

How much were you planning on charging? There are short-run mail order poster printers that do full color 18x24 for under $4, with reasonable shipping (try, for example, shortrunposters.com) Get it unmounted to save shipping costs. You or your friend can do that with spray-on adhesive..

I have from time to time printed on matte paper stock, then directly heat pressed the paper (use parchment for any blowout). The colors can be strange, similar to the old Kodak Flexichrome photo process. For what I did (old vintage posters) it was perfect, but if you want true colors transfer pressing onto a suitable surface would be better.


----------

